# Thank you Tye



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:clap:Shes our new bsl manager! :clap:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

YAY for Momma Tye!! :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good deal... it's about darn time you put this lady to work around here! lol congrats tye


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good deal... it's about darn time you put this lady to work around here! lol congrats tye


For reals get some use outta all that time she spends here


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey she offered and I jumped on it!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks so much Dave, I am glad you accepted, as you all know BSL is a huge passion of mine, thanks for letting me be a part of this forum, youguys rock!!!!


hahah if I wasn't here you all would miss me


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you should have thread tools for the bsl section. if you need any help just ask!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok let me go post my first article and I will let ya know  Thanks again Dave, I really appreciate it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

You get the "Thread Tool" handy belt now Momma Tye! 
AND the flash light!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Annie, I just posted 4 new articles and no problems yet, and I want a tool belt, I'll wear heels with it and I am totally cool with my own Hello Kitty flashlight


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Tye!! Congrats again girlie!! I expect big things outta you in the BSL forum!! Make me proud mah!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I pormise mah, I'll make you and Dave and this forum very proud, I love what I do and I am glad Dave let me help


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Annie, I just posted 4 new articles and no problems yet, and I want a tool belt, I'll wear heels with it and I am totally cool with my own Hello Kitty flashlight


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Tye! I always love reading your articles.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Loretta, I know your ead them and that makes my job worhtwhile


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

go:woof::woof:tye


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats Tye, you are a very good person and I know you will perform at the highest level you can, or we will get you fired LOL!!! Don't forget all the little people on the way up the ladder Run with it!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> go:woof::woof:tye


Wassup man!! Where ya been?!?! Either way glad ur back!!!

And congrats tye...but don't go getting a big head the way Bev did when she got the promotion...lmao...jkjk... :hug:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Wassup man!! Where ya been?!?! Either way glad ur back!!!
> 
> And congrats tye...but don't go getting a big head the way Bev did when she got the promotion...lmao...jkjk... :hug:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HAHA John! Lol! Hugs back to ya man!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats my hot red head...hehehe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bangin, Tye!!! Congrats and good luck! I know you will be a rock star as BSL forum manager!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

t1dirty said:


> go:woof::woof:tye


Hey Tony, where ya been bro, have missed you, come visit me on my page or something  and THANK YOU 



Saint Francis said:


> Congrats Tye, you are a very good person and I know you will perform at the highest level you can, or we will get you fired LOL!!! Don't forget all the little people on the way up the ladder Run with it!!!


awww thanks a ton Christian, I really appreciate the props. Not sure about the good person bit but I am very passionate about BSL and people telling me that responsible owners, like myself and others here can't ownt he bree dof our choice.  If ya fire me can we throw a party??  You will be the first person I thank I promise, heheh running noone catch me 



Lone Star said:


> Wassup man!! Where ya been?!?! Either way glad ur back!!!
> 
> And congrats tye...but don't go getting a big head the way Bev did when she got the promotion...lmao...jkjk... :hug:


aww thanks John, me a big head, NO WAY,  She did get a big head huh, she's a brat  ahhah Bev love ya 



ThaLadyPit said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HAHA John! Lol! Hugs back to ya man!


 brat, happy for ya though, you deserve it 



Roxy_Nie said:


> Congrats my hot red head...hehehe


Woot, my sexy daywalkin red headed friend, I miss you, and thank yo so much, I really appreciate that 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bangin, Tye!!! Congrats and good luck! I know you will be a rock star as BSL forum manager!


Groovy Lauren, thanks girl, hahah I try to be a rock star  Thanks again girl


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay Tye!Congrats!!!!!!

So Dave are you gonna put the snazzy BSL Manager on her profile and avatar like some others have with Forum Manager?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Tye Tye !!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> aww thanks John, me a big head, NO WAY,  She did get a big head huh, she's a brat  ahhah Bev love ya


*Pfft* Bevs always had a big head. We just gave her something to do lmao.

*pssst* we are doing the same with you ! 

Oh one more

*pssstttt* Dave Dave! Tye needs a fancy new title


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Yay Tye!Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> So Dave are you gonna put the snazzy BSL Manager on her profile and avatar like some others have with Forum Manager?


Thanks Lisa, hehehe snazzy new title huh,  That would be cool, can it be in purple. You rock 



DueceAddicTed said:


> Congrats Tye Tye !!!!!


Thanks my Ronnie Roo, I appreciate that 



american_pit13 said:


> *Pfft* Bevs always had a big head. We just gave her something to do lmao.
> 
> *pssst* we are doing the same with you !
> 
> ...


lmaoo Holly, she did, I know right, is a good thing y'all gave her a job or her head might have exploded  And I am happy to help, I really am. Thanks girl


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hows that?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO DAVE, YOU ROCK MY SOCKS  I love it, thank you 

I also wanna say, na na na na, I am the only one in purple, heheh Thanks again Dave, purple is my fave color. That toally rock s


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOO HOO DAVE, YOU ROCK MY SOCKS  I love it, thank you
> 
> I also wanna say, na na na na, I am the only one in purple, heheh Thanks again Dave, purple is my fave color. That toally rock s


Living the American Dream!!! Tye, the color purple is one that denotes royalty, so there you go, Queen Tye


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Living the American Dream!!! Tye, the color purple is one that denotes royalty, so there you go, Queen Tye


heheh I love the American dream and heheh Queen Tye, you are just too much my friend  Thanks


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

AWW yayya congrats lady. Couldn't have picked a better person


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Henry and Nick are purple too. You really need to be good to get purple


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nizmosmommy said:


> AWW yayya congrats lady. Couldn't have picked a better person


Thanks so much Sarah, I apprecaite it. I love what I do and if I can help I am all about it. 



redogdave said:


> Henry and Nick are purple too. You really need to be good to get purple


I am not sure who they are but I know leatherman-coboy is purple, hehehe thought I was the only one who was purple. But I am ok with sharing it,  Thanks again Dave.


----------

